# beste Audiosurf Lieder



## HAWX (17. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
da ich momentan total Audiosurf verfallen bin hab ich mir mal überlegt eine Liste mit sehr spaßigen Liedern für Audiosurf zu erschaffen:

-Linkin Park - No More Sorrow
-Bloodhoung Gang - The Bad Touch
-Lordi - Hardrock Hallelujah
-Van Halen - Jump
-Evanescence - Bring Me To Life
-Nirvana - in bloom
-Nickelback - S.E.X
-Nickelback - Fight For All The Wrong Reasons
-Puddle of Mudd - Control

So nun bin ich mal gespannt, was ihr noch so auf Lager habt


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

hmmm, ich kann mir jetzt nur vorstellen wie die Strecken bei meinen Liedern aussehen würden, das Spiel werd ich aber auch mal testen 

meine Liste:

-Blinded Colony - Aaron's Son
-Grendel - Zombie Nation
-Disturbed - Stupify 

probiers mal aus und sag wie es war


----------



## HAWX (17. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel ist gefährlich: Suchtfaktor 

Ich teste die gleichmal 

Edit: Ich habe keines der Lieder


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

okay, danke für die Warnung 

also zumindest bei Disturbend überrascht mich das 

hmmmm.... dann vllt Pendulum - The Tempest.. da musst du allerdings 7 min surfen


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die spannendsten Strecken gibt es bei Stücken mit Break und Tempowechseln. Da kommt Abwechslung auf. Z.B. Guns N' Roses - Coma


----------



## HAWX (17. Oktober 2011)

Disturbed hab ich aber nur 2 andere Alben ich hab mich da mal wieder in NFS: MW feeling gebracht mit Disturbed - Decandence.

Eure beiden Vorschläge werde ich auch mal probieren


----------



## .Mac (17. Oktober 2011)

System Of A Down - Chop Suey

Ganz klar!


----------



## pibels94 (18. Oktober 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> System Of A Down - Chop Suey
> 
> Ganz klar!



jetzt hab ich Hunger  

auch gut ist bestimmt "Die MF Die" von Dope


----------



## HAWX (18. Oktober 2011)

Also Pendulum hatte ich auch nicht Guns n' roses war ganz lustig

Richtig spaßig war aber Marylin Manson - Tainted Love


----------



## nulchking (18. Oktober 2011)

Finger im Po Mexiko ^^


----------



## pibels94 (18. Oktober 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Also Pendulum hatte ich auch nicht Guns n' roses war ganz lustig
> 
> Richtig spaßig war aber Marylin Manson - Tainted Love


 
kauf dir mal Musik!


----------



## HAWX (18. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> kauf dir mal Musik!



Man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## NCphalon (18. Oktober 2011)

Children of Bodom - Bed of Nails^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Oktober 2011)

Pot Boiler - Heaven and Hell.
Hier der deine röhre link
macht richtig spaß.

edit:
foo fighters - rope
nirvana - in bloom
nickelback - s.e.x.
Chubby Checker - Lets twist again
was gultiges: johnny cash - ring of fire


----------



## HAWX (19. Oktober 2011)

Also Nickelback und Nirvana waren richtig cool, Foo Fighters nicht so toll fand ich. Naja und "Ring um meine Eier" hatte ich schon mal gespielt


----------



## HAWX (23. Oktober 2011)

Puddle of Mud/Rise Against scheinen sich sehr gut für Audiosurf zueignen


----------



## pibels94 (23. Oktober 2011)

ist ja auch geile musi 

probier das mal: Eisenfunk - Pong - YouTube


----------



## HAWX (23. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja auch geile musi
> 
> probier das mal: Eisenfunk - Pong - YouTube



Deine Vorschläge habe ich irgendwie nie


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. Oktober 2011)

Billy Talent - Devil on My Shoulder


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> (...)
> auch gut ist bestimmt "Die MF Die" von Dope


 Schon vom Text her ist das sehr interessant 

Ich finde, die besten Lieder sind die eigenen Lieblingslieder!

Master of Puppets I'm pulling your strings
Twisting your mind and smashing your dreams
Blinded by me, you can't see a thing
Just call my name, `cause I'll hear you scream
Master
Master



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Oktober 2011)

Night of Nights - Sakuya Izayoi Theme - YouTube


Das auf Ninja Mono

Macht ganz schön fun


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Deine Vorschläge habe ich irgendwie nie



deswegen ja der YT Link


----------



## HAWX (16. November 2011)

So also sehr nice ist auch Marylin Manson - Tainted Love


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

Dragonforce - Fury of the Storm
Dragonforce - Through the fire and flames
Black Veil Brides - Knive and Pen's
Pendulum - Witchcraft
Pendulum - Self vs. Self
The Prodogy - Invaders must Die
The Prodogy - Thunder


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

Pendulum hat der werte Herr leider nicht  

The Prodigy ist eine sehr gute Idee  wenn du was entspanntes surfen willst, dann the Prodigy - Stand Up


----------

